# Pink Beaks



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Which Cockatiel mutations have pink beaks? I know silver does, but are there others? Also, when do babies lose their pink beaks?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Umm I'm gonna say lutino as mine has a pink beak.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

pied and any other light colored bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

split pied birds can as well! dally and tsuka have lighter beaks and theyre grey pearls. but theyre both split pied!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think cinnamons do as well...well some anyway. My Snowball is a wf cinnamon and he has a light beak.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

My WF Pearl Pied Cinnamon does too, but so does my Pearl. I was wondering why hers is pink unless it is her age. She is about four months old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can depend on age in some birds...my pearl male didn't have a dark beak till after his first molt and then it was stripped for a long time. Now the tip is super dark.


----------

